

Prose - Web-Based Content Editor For Github - golden_lord
https://github.com/prose/prose

======
golden_lord
Via: [http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/06/prose-web-based-
interf...](http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/06/prose-web-based-interface-
for-managing.html) \- Functionn - Open Source Resources For Web Developers &
Designers

------
init0
Can't Sign in with github...auth code seems to be broken, the redirection is
not happening.

